# Anybody been out fishing?



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

I havent been able to get out since the 4th, and im starting to shake. Just wondering if anybody else has been able to get out and catch any?


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Fished my secret little Bass lake off of Highway 2 in mid July and had a pretty good top water bite, but not as fast and furious as in the past. I think the cold Summer has affected the bass bite. Went to South Dakota and hit two of their better bass lakes without a lot of success. Fished the river in Valley and that was pretty slow for Bronze, but the river was pretty high and dirty. Hope to hit it hard in Aug and this fall!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

At least you have been able to get out.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

Pretty much every day 8) . The fish have been goofy this year with all this crazy cold weather. I pulled this baby out a few weeks ago. 21 1/4 inches 5lb 9oz according to my little digital scale, which I thought sounded right. And of course I was fishing by myself so all I could get were these crappy pictures.


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

AWESOME Fish Diver!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Nice work


----------

